

Proposed FCC regulation: mandatory DRMd firmware for devices with WiFi/Bluetooth - niklasni1
https://libreplanet.org/wiki/Save_WiFi

======
dragonbonheur
These people are crazy... Somebody must know that it costs money to develop
these things and the rate at which cheap devices shipping from china and India
is only going to increase, right? Or have they plugged their ears and eye
sockets with money from RIAA and MPAA?

